# alternative to CF



## cosmoking (23 Oct 2010)

If any of you guys is so desperate to join the force, French foreign legion might be a good choice, they have openings all year round as long as you are qualified.


----------



## AgentSmith (23 Oct 2010)

That might be so, but the Foreign Legion has one of the toughest basic training courses around (they do things that in any other military would be strictly forbidden). It takes a very special kind of person to serve in the Legion, and I don't think a lot of people looking to get into the CF are willing to give up 5 years of their life and go fight for a foreign country and have almost no contact with their family.


----------



## cosmoking (23 Oct 2010)

you are right, I have just watched that episode Basic Up, to be honest, I was a little bit SHOCKED to see how easy the basic training is. It's more like the activities you do in
your backyard with BBQ party going on the side.


----------



## untouchables (23 Oct 2010)

The legion is comparable to the minions of hell, I would only join if If all else fails and that after every other possible solution has been attempted and unsuccessful. It is  selling your soul to the devil. *OR* If you want to immigrate to France but get rejected, you might as well consider this option as an immigration plan, for after a specific term of service in the foreign legion, they grant you French Citizenship. For the price of selling yourself, and converting your mind and soul into a souless war machine, Hey it might be worth it eh? Or you can just wait a few more months before being accepted into the CF? Patience is a virtue in the CF, I've been at this for almost a year and have been reminded by the forums of this.I'm just getting more and more excited until some trades open up. Consider the wait part of you first training, it helps...I hope..No..*IT DOES*.


----------



## Scott (24 Oct 2010)

cosmoking said:
			
		

> you are right, I have just watched that episode Basic Up, to be honest, I was a little bit SHOCKED to see how easy the basic training is. It's more like the activities you do in
> your backyard with BBQ party going on the side.



So you haven't done basic, or any other military courses, yet you think it's easy?

Hmmkay.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Oct 2010)

cosmoking said:
			
		

> you are right, I have just watched that episode Basic Up, to be honest, I was a little bit SHOCKED to see how easy the basic training is. It's more like the activities you do in
> your backyard with BBQ party going on the side.



I really hope you have a frame of reference for that comparrison, or are you just another eternal adolescent sitting in mom's basement in your Spiderman jammies spouting off things you know nothing about?  Unless you've lived it, or at least tried, keep your crap to yourself.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Oct 2010)

Might as well just lock this up now......before the OP ends up in the corner of his room, on the floor, crying for his mom to bring him a nightlight and a glass of milk.


----------



## Loachman (24 Oct 2010)

Not just yet...


----------



## cosmoking (24 Oct 2010)

I didn't expect my remark to attract so many senior officers to comment here, I salute all of you now as a civilian if allowed.

I didn't mean to be disrespectful by saying it's easy, if in any way any of you feels that it's insulting, I apologize sincerely.

But I still have to say that once I got a chance to set my foot in St-Jean, I would be very confident to show you how I go all the way through with A+ and be an Elite soldier
and to be as good as all of you guys. And by then, the only thing you will say to me is "I have to admit that you are one of the best soldier I have ever known of".


----------



## Loachman (24 Oct 2010)

Okay - I'll explain the reaction:

You came into a crowd of largely military people with varying degrees of experience, in some cases more years of service than you have of life in general, and proceed to tell us how easy it is. A little arrogant, nein?

And then you tell us how you will ace everything.

Your confidence is admirable, but bragging is a little premature.

You are welcome here, but settle down a bit or you won't find this place or the CF very pleasant.


----------



## Franko (24 Oct 2010)

cosmoking said:
			
		

> I didn't expect my remark to attract so many senior officers to comment here, I salute all of you now as a civilian if allowed.
> 
> I didn't mean to be disrespectful by saying it's easy, if in any way any of you feels that it's insulting, I apologize sincerely.
> 
> ...



Funniest thing I've read in a long time.         :

Regards


----------



## untouchables (24 Oct 2010)

cosmoking said:
			
		

> But I still have to say that once I got a chance to set my foot in St-Jean, I would be very confident to show you how I go all the way through with A+ and be an Elite soldier
> and to be as good as all of you guys. And by then, the only thing you will say to me is "I have to admit that you are one of the best soldier I have ever known of".



So your saying, that you are that good? Or are you hopeful that you will be that good? 

Being overconfident isn't a good quality in a soldier..let alone being a civilian where your peers despise you for it. Hell you sound like you are a born a CSOR special forces French legion delta force commando. I think Basic Training has a purpose and thats process makes you into a soldier, no one is born a soldier, the military simply makes you into one, if your not qualified for it, you simply aren't, if you are: good for you. Now go take your CFAT to find out if you are that good, and don't whine in the forums if you do good or bad since you won't find out and they only tell if you are qualified for your applied trade. People like you make a bad name for applicants. 

But hey good luck on your CFAT  ^-^


----------



## JMesh (24 Oct 2010)

cosmoking said:
			
		

> But I still have to say that once I got a chance to set my foot in St-Jean, I would be very confident to show you how I go all the way through with A+ and be an Elite soldier
> and to be as good as all of you guys. And by then, the only thing you will say to me is "I have to admit that you are one of the best soldier I have ever known of".



The problem here is, in part, that you are judging the basic training from Basic Up, a program produced by the CF to give some insight into BMQ. They don't sugarcoat it, but they simply cannot show most of what happens. This is what happens when you compress a few months of training into 15 episodes lasting 23:50 each.

The information shown there is good, and certainly able to somewhat guide a potential recruit as to some of what they will face. However, you are seeing a limited amount of what is done. You don't feel the early morning wake up and PT, or death by PowerPoint, or meticulous inspections, or being yelled at for f***ing up something you would otherwise think of as insignificant. You only see it. Seeing and doing are two very different things. Simply put, you are not qualified to tell people it would be easy without having done it. I have a few friends who decided to enrol and said from the outset it would be easy. Of these, most took a VR.

I personally have watched both seasons of the series, to help give myself a bit of insight as to how BMQ is run and what is done there, in part since I am currently applying to join the naval reserves as a Log O (who do IAP/BOTC as NOTC Venture, and it is very similar, albeit not identical, to the IAP/BOTC run at St. Jean) (a different course, but with several common topics and themes). I am trying to learn from it, but I don't take it as everything there is; this is simply wrong.

It's either that, or you are supremely arrogant and overconfident in your abilities...


----------



## Altair (24 Oct 2010)

cosmoking said:
			
		

> you are right, I have just watched that episode Basic Up, to be honest, I was a little bit SHOCKED to see how easy the basic training is. It's more like the activities you do in
> your backyard with BBQ party going on the side.


I watched both seasons of basic up right before going off to basic in March.

While the show does it's best, it only touches on what goes on in St Jean. Don't think it's going to be easy judging it from that show. There is a lot of stuff that isn't shown, and some things one has to experience firsthand to fully appreciate.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Oct 2010)

cosmoking said:
			
		

> But I still have to say that once I got a chance to set my foot in St-Jean, I would be very confident to show you how I go all the way through with A+ and be an Elite soldier
> and to be as good as all of you guys. And by then, the only thing you will say to me is "I have to admit that you are one of the best soldier I have ever known of".



The gift of great wisdom is to know what you do not know, to understand your weaknesses and manipulate those into your strengths.

You, young Jedi, do yet not know what you do not know.


----------



## desert_rat (24 Oct 2010)

Cosmoking, even in days of old, before comments of similar this yours made on world internet-webs, as myself I only in measly sea puppy cadets (those yet not even get worthy of look from Shads) we would make benefit you of blanket party, probably first followed by visit of showers, to then outside block, ground to be rolled around you on and of shake-and-bake you, this being the ways of our "course welcome" to you given.

Loosely Canadianized as "dude, are you for real?!"  :

anyway, here's a Kepi for you on eBay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-FRENCH-FOREIGN-LEGION-KEPI-BLANC-ETRANGERE-58-/160481351254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255d6f1656

might as well get squared away Tout de suite  ;D


----------



## Loachman (24 Oct 2010)

Good Morning, cosmoking. Welcome back to this thread. We eagerly await your next pronouncement regarding your superpowers and the ease of our jobs.


----------



## cosmoking (24 Oct 2010)

My judgement about the basic training is not appropriate, think twice, I don't even like what I said, IT IS errogant and make me look like an idiot, that's right, nobody is qualified to say anything is easy before he has done it already, it's still not right to say that even after, I was totally wrong on this.


----------



## cosmoking (24 Oct 2010)

Good morning Loachman, thanks for your comment, it's very appropriate and it's good advice, I will listen to you.


----------



## cosmoking (24 Oct 2010)

To Mr. desert_rat:

The FFL thing, it's not for me, it might be an option for those who are desperately to join the army so that he can fight together with his fellow guys but still couldn't get enlisted. Your mocking is not appreciated.

But the "course welcome" you are talking about, I agree with you, a person with arrogant attitude and whoever doesn't respect others deserve that treatment.


----------



## justintime519 (24 Oct 2010)

:highjack:

... cosmoking ... wow you sure put your foot in your mouth here eh?

...what was the original thread? lol


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Oct 2010)

May you have the hindsight to know where you've been, the foresight to know where you're going and the insight to know when you're going too far.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Oct 2010)

Anyways.....

The OP saw the error in his ways and fessed up to it. So kudos to cosmoking.

Any further attacks on the OP will be dealt with according to Forum Guidelines.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## cosmoking (24 Oct 2010)

To:Ex-Dragoon

Thank you Sir! There are many obstacles and hardness to overcome on the way to be a really good CF member(even though I am not enlisted yet), this one I take it as the first one.


----------



## canada94 (24 Oct 2010)

justintime519 said:
			
		

> :highjack:
> 
> ... cosmoking ... wow you sure put your foot in your mouth here eh?
> 
> ...what was the original thread? lol



Correction he was the one who had it on topic before everyone else started whining and crying about one thing he said.

Mike


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Oct 2010)

Nobody whined about anything.  He said something bone headed, much like you just did, and got called on it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Oct 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Nobody whined about anything.  He said something bone headed, much like you just did, and got called on it.



 :rofl:


Thank you Kat,

Once again, you have made my day!

dileas

tess


----------



## desert_rat (24 Oct 2010)

cosmoking, my intent was not mocking but humorous; I know often on web forums these subtleties don't translate well and for that I do offer you an apology :nod:

You have many fine folks with very valid experience giving you some good info here; I sincerely wish you well in your journey to join whatever military you choose


----------



## canada94 (24 Oct 2010)

"So you haven't done basic, or any other military courses, yet you think it's easy?

Hmmkay."

Whining.

"I really hope you have a frame of reference for that comparrison, or are you just another eternal adolescent sitting in mom's basement in your Spiderman jammies spouting off things you know nothing about?  Unless you've lived it, or at least tried, keep your crap to yourself"

Whining.

"So your saying, that you are that good? Or are you hopeful that you will be that good? 

Being overconfident isn't a good quality in a soldier..let alone being a civilian where your peers despise you for it. Hell you sound like you are a born a CSOR special forces French legion delta force commando. I think Basic Training has a purpose and thats process makes you into a soldier, no one is born a soldier, the military simply makes you into one, if your not qualified for it, you simply aren't, if you are: good for you. Now go take your CFAT to find out if you are that good, and don't whine in the forums if you do good or bad since you won't find out and they only tell if you are qualified for your applied trade. People like you make a bad name for applicants. 

But hey good luck on your CFAT"

some more whining.

, now that i just joined the whining group. 

Im whining to.

Mike


----------



## Franko (24 Oct 2010)

Well this has spun around the bowl enough and wasted more than enough bandwidth.

cosmoking will find out if he has the right stuff or is a waste of rations, if and when he gets in.

*Locking 'er up.*

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Oct 2010)

canada94 said:
			
		

> "So you haven't done basic, or any other military courses, yet you think it's easy?
> 
> Hmmkay."
> 
> ...



Could not leave it alone could you. When we ask to drop something we mean, DROP IT! Welcome to the warning system.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

